# Injectable SARMS



## Concreteguy (May 10, 2019)

I'm hearing this is MUCH more powerful than oral. I know they sell the powders. Does anyone know how they make it or anything to bring to the conversation? Are they just injecting the same thing their consuming orally ?


----------



## Concreteguy (May 11, 2019)

????


----------



## grizz (May 11, 2019)

I don't know anything, but I'm definitely interested in what people have to say.


----------



## Anne.ST (Aug 7, 2019)

injectable sarms ,yk-11 is .3g I can make 6 bottles of 50mg/ml.
And yes it will have very good results.


----------



## ProFIT (Sep 13, 2019)

Anne.ST said:


> injectable sarms ,yk-11 is .3g I can make 6 bottles of 50mg/ml.
> And yes it will have very good results.



Can you give a breakdown of the conversion process?


----------



## sub-19 (Sep 15, 2019)

ProFIT said:


> Can you give a breakdown of the conversion process?



I don't think he checks his PMs and forum's comments, I have written him a week ago and still no reply.


----------

